# Ferries and Vehicle OR/CR



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know how strict the requirement for having the OR/CR is to get a vehicle on a ferry?


I bought a new car and since these documents are not immediately available, will I be able to drive and take ferries prior to my documentation being ready?

The dealer was sure that the receipt and transfer documents would be sufficient but was not willing to put that in writing or stand behind his words in any way.

Since this is the Philippines and official rules and what actually happens can be different issues I need to ask.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I bought my Ford Ranger in Manila and the following day started my drive to Davao. The documentation that the dealer gave me was perfectly acceptable for the ferries enroute.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I recall cars on ferries - your comprehensive is NOT covered. Better check that first..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I made it to Bohol, two ferry crossings and never a second look at submitting receipt and sale document instead of OR/CR.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I made it to Bohol, two ferry crossings and never a second look at submitting receipt and sale document instead of OR/CR.


They reserve that for the times you don't take them.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> They reserve that for the times you don't take them.


There were others there with receipts and sale documents as well as some with copies of OR/CR. Everyone just handed them to the clerk and the transaction went through.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> I made it to Bohol, two ferry crossings and never a second look at submitting receipt and sale document instead of OR/CR.


maybe you aren't that dodgy looking - unlike me


----------

